

Meteor Summer Hackathon: June 29th in SF - debergalis
http://hackathon.meteor.com/

======
brianshaler
I think this is great, but the timing is strange. Many Node developers from
around the country (world?) will be in the Bay Area from June 27-30 for
NodeConf, a couple hours outside of SF. It seems like it would be better to
put on a Node-related event in SF right before or after NodeConf.

------
crabasa
Great to see the Meteor team engaging with the developer community and
organizing a hackathon. A great reference for anyone organizing one of these
for the first time is the Hack Day Manifesto:

<http://hackdaymanifesto.com>

